# Moen ExactTemp thermostatic valve questions



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a customer with a Moen S3371 valve that needs a pair of stops. I had the customer call Moen to have a new pair shipped to them and they were told that those stops aren't available separately and that Moen has changed the valve. The guy on the phone apparently is offering a new valve since replacement parts aren't available. Replacing the valve isn't impossible but it's a lot more work than the customer wants to put into this 4 year old valve. My question to you is this; are the new stops compatible with the old valve? I can see why they'd redesign the stops but I don't see why they'd tool up for an entirely new valve body if they didn't have to. What she has is this.










The "new" valve with the new style stops looks like this










So, can the new style stops fit the old style valve? 








Paul


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

While I don't have the answer to your question, I am wondering why she's *needing* the stops? I understand the convenience but, the alternative of replacing the valve if the stops aren't compatible doesn't seem worth it unless money isn't an issue.

Just wondering.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This valve is used very rarely and some time in the past (who knows why), the cold stop was closed and left that way. It does flow water but not much. From the outside it looks like it's 90% closed and it severly messes with the volume since it's pressure balancing. I tried to remove the stop and open it up but the brass is so soft and that stupid screw is so small on the old style, all it wanted to do is shred. I was hoping to install a pair of new ones so I could ensure that they're both fully open.



I did offer to "customize" the innards of the stops to make them full flowing but useless if we can't find replacements but I'd like to consider this a last resort.


Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

So, no ideas? On the chance that the new stops won't fit the old valve, does anybody have a new, old style valve in their scrap pile? Maybe something that was robbed for parts? I'd just need the stops and checks. Long shot, I know but I guess it's worth asking.








Paul


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Do you know of any moen reps in the area? I've found they will often bend over backwards to help out a customer. Around here anyways.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

All the information I have right now is from the guy on the other end of the phone at Moen, I haven't tried a rep. Maybe I'll find out who the local rep is and give him a call tomorrow. Thanks for the idea.









Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My guess is that if they gave you the whole valve then something is different that would prohibit the use of the new style parts in an old valve.

Maybe they actually changed something that made the old parts fail...  I hope anyway....


----------

